# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  गज़लों की दुनिया

## Neelima

*गज़लों की दुनिया*
दोस्तों मेरी कोशिश होगी, कुछ अच्छी गज़लें व नज़्म आपकी सेवा में पेश करुँ ।  पसन्द आने पर रेपो की ख्वाहिश-मन्द .......................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*Hoshwalon Ko Khabar Kya - Jagjit Singh*

----------


## man-vakil

*इस नायाब नए सूत्र के आगाज़ पर दुआएं कबूल फरमाएं मोहतरमा ....*

----------


## Neelima

> *इस नायाब नए सूत्र के आगाज़ पर दुआएं कबूल फरमाएं मोहतरमा ....*


शुक्रिया ज़नाब

----------


## Neelima

*Woh kaghaz ki kashti woh barish ka paani*

----------


## Neelima

*Jagjit & Chitra - Hum Toh Hai Pardes May*

----------


## Neelima

*Kaun Is Raah Se Guzarta Hai..*

----------


## Neelima

*Patta Patta Boota Boota "MEER TAQI MEER"*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Huzoor Is Kadar Bhi Na Itra Ke Chaliye

----------


## man-vakil

*"हजूर आपका भी ऐतराम करता चलूँ" ./...बहुत शानदार ग़ज़ल .....
प्रिये नीलिमा जी सच में बहुत कमल का सूत्र बनाया है ..कृपया आगे भी ऐसे रंग भरते रहिये इस फोरम में...
*

----------


## Neelima

> *"हजूर आपका भी ऐतराम करता चलूँ" ./...बहुत शानदार ग़ज़ल .....
> प्रिये नीलिमा जी सच में बहुत कमल का सूत्र बनाया है ..कृपया आगे भी ऐसे रंग भरते रहिये इस फोरम में...
> *

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये नीलिमा जी की संजीदगी  का आलम,उनके दिल का असार,
यहाँ आकें देखिये तो चन्द पल, नज़र आएगा सब कुछ बार-बार,*

----------


## Neelima

है अन्धेरों भरी ज़िन्दगी आजकल 
ढूंढते हैं सभी रोशनी आजकल 

खूबसूरत समां खुशनुमा वादियां,
ऐसे सपने भी आते नहीं आजकल

वादा करना,मुकरना तो आदत बना 
लोग करते हैं यूं दिल्लगी आजकल

रहजनी जिनका पेशा था कल तक यहां,
वो भी करने लगे रहबरी आजकल

सब्ज़ पत्तों ने ओढा कुहासा घना
जंगलों जंगलों तीरगी आजकल

राम मुंह से कहें और बगल में छुरी 
ऐसे होने लगी बन्दगी आजकल

चान्द बादल में खुद को छुपाता फिरे,
बहकी बह्की लगे चान्दनी आजकल

सर से गायब हुई चूनरी ओढनी
और दुपट्टॆ भी दिखते नहीं आजकल
- डा. अरविन्द चतुर्वेदी

----------


## Neelima

कोई ये कैसे बता ये के वो तन्हा क्यों हैं
वो जो अपना था वो ही और किसी का क्यों हैं
यही दुनिया है तो फिर ऐसी ये दुनिया क्यों हैं
यही होता हैं तो आखिर यही होता क्यों हैं

एक ज़रा हाथ बढ़ा, दे तो पकड़ लें दामन
उसके सीने में समा जाये हमारी धड़कन
इतनी क़ुर्बत हैं तो फिर फ़ासला इतना क्यों हैं

दिल-ए-बरबाद से निकला नहीं अब तक कोई
एक लुटे घर पे दिया करता हैं दस्तक कोई
आस जो टूट गयी फिर से बंधाता क्यों हैं

तुम मसर्रत का कहो या इसे ग़म का रिश्ता
कहते हैं प्यार का रिश्ता हैं जनम का रिश्ता
हैं जनम का जो ये रिश्ता तो बदलता क्यों हैं

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*रणजीत रजवाड़ा - प्रिंस ऑफ गज़ल*

http://www.filesonic.in/file/1303774274

----------


## Krish13

नीलिमा जी प्रविष्टी क्रमांक 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23 मेँ कुछ नही दिख रहा है
कृपया फिर से पोस्ट करेँ या फिर नियामको से सम्पर्क करिये॥

----------


## Neelima

> नीलिमा जी प्रविष्टी क्रमांक 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23 मेँ कुछ नही दिख रहा है
> कृपया फिर से पोस्ट करेँ या फिर नियामको से सम्पर्क करिये॥


कृश जी,
ये सभी यू-टयूब पर अवस्थित है तथा दिखलाई दे रही है, कृपया ब्राउजर रिफ्रेश कर देखें ।

----------


## Neelima

*Is Duniya mein apna kya hain- Jagjit Singh: Song of Loneliness*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvYCU...eature=feedlik

----------


## Neelima

Ghazals from films. Vol 1

1. Kisi nazar ko tera :- Aeitbar
2. Dikhai hui :- Bazzar
3. Dil cheez kya hai :- Umrao Jaan
4. Dil ke armaan :- Nikkah
5. In ankhom ke masti :- Umrao Jaan
6. Karoge yaad to :- Bazzar
7. Who kagaz ki kashti :- Aaj
8. Tujh se naraz nahin :- Masoom
9. Tum itna kyon muskura rahe :- Arth
10. Kabhi kisi ko mukammil :- Bazzar
11. Jhuki jhuki si nazar :- Arth
12. Honton se chulo tum :- Prem Geet
13. Yun zindagi ki raah main :- Bazaar
14. Mana teri nazar main tera pyar
15. Aur kya ahde wafa :- Sunny


http://www.mediafire.com/?c56k5q81sn6t616

----------


## Neelima

*Ghazals From Films. Vol 2
*

1. Chamakte chand:- Aawargee
2. Chand apna safar khatam
3. Chupke chupke :- Nikkah
4. Yeh kya jagah :- Umrao Jaan
5. Just ju kisiki :- Umrao Jaan
6. Humse na sahi :- Bewafaai
7. Katra katra :- Izaajat
8. Koi kaise :- Bewafaai
9. Seene mein jalan :- Gaman
10. Tum ko dekha to :- Saath saath
11. Wafa jo tumse kabhi mein
12. Aaj kal paon zameen par :- Ghar
13. Aao milayen hum :- Prem Geet
14. Phir wohi raat hai :- Ghar
15. Kisi pathar :- Humraaz

http://www.mediafire.com/?0pv6mrdg796c9kc

----------


## saurabh1989

Khas aapke liye bahut hi khubsurat Ghazal..Yeh Ghazal Meraj-e-Ghazal album se hai..Is Album me Ghulam ali saheb aur Asha Bhoshle ji ne Ghazals gayi hain..

----------


## Neelima

*Shama Jalaye Rakhna, Bhupinder Singh, Mitali Singh*

----------


## Neelima

*DEKHA HAI ZINDAGI MEIN HUM NE YEH AAZMA KE - MITALI SINGH*

----------


## Neelima

*Mehdi Hassan Ghazal - Guloon Mein Rang Bharey*

----------


## anusang

कृपया राधिका चोपङा की कुछ गजलें प्रस्तुत करें

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## ingole

*नीलिमा जी हो सके तो ये वाली गज़ल पेश करें-
आज हम बिछड़े हैं तो कितने रंगीले हो गए.
मेरी आँखें सुर्ख तेरे हाथ पीले हो गए.*

----------


## Neelima

> *नीलिमा जी हो सके तो ये वाली गज़ल पेश करें-
> आज हम बिछड़े हैं तो कितने रंगीले हो गए.
> मेरी आँखें सुर्ख तेरे हाथ पीले हो गए.*

----------


## ingole

*धन्यबाद नीलिमा जी इतना जल्दी रेस्पोंस देने के लिए.*

----------


## Neelima

*दिल में इक लहर सी उठी है अभी / नासिर काज़मी*दिल में इक लहर सी उठी है अभी
कोई ताज़ा हवा चली है अभी


शोर बरपा है ख़ाना-ए-दिल में
कोई दीवार सी गिरी है अभी


कुछ तो नाज़ुक मिज़ाज हैं हम भी
और ये चोट भी नई है अभी


भरी दुनिया में जी नहीं लगता
जाने किस चीज़ की कमी है अभी


तू शरीक-ए-सुख़न नहीं है तो क्या
हम-सुख़न तेरी ख़ामोशी है अभी


याद के बे-निशाँ जज़ीरों से
तेरी आवाज़ आ रही है अभी


शहर की बेचिराग़ गलियों में
ज़िन्दगी तुझ को ढूँढती है अभी


सो गये लोग उस हवेली के
एक खिड़की मगर खुली है अभी


तुम तो यारो अभी से उठ बैठे
शहर में रात जागती है अभी


वक़्त अच्छा भी आयेगा 'नासिर'
ग़म न कर ज़िन्दगी पड़ी है अभी

----------


## nishanath

वक़्त अच्छा भी आयेगा 'नासिर'
ग़म न कर ज़िन्दगी पड़ी है अभी


नासीर काजमी को जितनी प्रन्सशा मिलनी चाहिए थी उतनी नहीं मिल पायी  , आपने तो यादगार काम किया है रेपो तो कम है आपकी मेहनत के सामने

----------


## nishanath

*हुस्न को दिल में छुपा कर देखो / नासिर काज़मी
*

हुस्न को दिल में छुपा कर देखो
ध्यान की शमा जला कर देखो


क्या खबर कोई दफीना मिल जाये
कोई दीवार गिरा कर देखो


फाख्ता चुप है बड़ी देर से क्यूँ
सरो की शाख हिला कर देखो


नहर क्यूँ सो गई चलते-चलते
कोई पत्थर ही गिरा कर देखो


दिल में बेताब हैं क्या-क्या मंज़र
कभी इस शहर में आ कर देखो


इन अंधेरों में किरन है कोई
शबज़दों आंख उठाकर देखो

----------

